

BlackBerry Shares Sink Day After BB10 Launch - srlake
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/blackberry-day-after-launch-2013-01-31

======
pedalpete
There is a clear reason. Blackberry failed to inspire or identify the market
and how they will sell the new device. They had a weak product launch. Lots of
coverage but nothing that would really compel people to buy the product.

I would have loved to have seen them come out with something compelling, and
the product may be, but if so, I don't think they were able to verbalize it.

------
srlake
I'd buy one... if only it were actually available here in the US.

